# Lots of Questions-Needs lots of Answers Please; Buy & Im



## 100555 (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks to the people who posted helpful replies.


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Blimey!


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi

All your answers are on this site www.rvfulltiming.com JSW has a good article on importing and touring the US before exporting to the UK :wink:


----------



## didi (Oct 10, 2005)

have you looked at the fifth wheelers made by a company in North Wales? Saw them at the Bath and West Show last year.


----------



## 100555 (Aug 16, 2006)

Blimey kijana, you´re helpful, NOT.

Thanks for the link Jim, it´s what I was looking for actually, cheers.

Hi didi, thanks for the reply. I did see something about a UK based fifth wheeler on a caravan show broadcast on sky. It does look expensive though. Besides, it would take away the first holiuday I have planned in years.

Thanks all.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

pabl0 said:


> Blimey kijana, you´re helpful, NOT.
> 
> Thanks all.


That is one way to win friends and influence people........

Hope you get your questions answered mate

Keith


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*5Th Wheelers*

Hi

Les at www.ridgesetrv.co.uk has a couple in stock. I cannot say whether they are good value or not, but there are details on his website.

Rapide561


----------



## 100555 (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks Rapide561, it´s nice to get helpful answers and not useless comments.

I´ve seen a few RVs for sale in the UK, but the prices are usually between 10%-30% more than importing one, even with transport costs and import duties/taxes. Cheers anyway.

If anyone wants some of these questions answered (without the unhelpful comments), I have found the following address the most informative; 
http://www.rversonline.org/RV4General.html

Please don´t post anymore replies as I have found most of my answers already. Thanks again to those that posted helpful replies.

Pabl0.


----------

